

Cassandra: Structured Storage System over a P2P Network - marketer
http://static.last.fm/johan/nosql-20090611/cassandra_nosql.pdf

======
mckilljoy
I like how they choose to trade off consistency for speed.

It's not like Facebook is a mission-critical application that requires all
data to be 100% consistent. If an update to a user's photo album isn't
immediately viewable by all other users, it isn't that big of a deal -- most
users won't even notice, and the speed increases over MySql were dramatic.

